# Obama - Weapons



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

At first when I saw Barack Obama running for president I only hoped that he wouldn't get into office. Well he did -)O(- He is very anti gun and some of the things he is trying to push is pretty scary. Well I was reading in the Outdoor Life August edition about the Mexico Wars. President Obama says"This war is being waged with guns purchased not here (in Mexico) but in the United States. More than ninety percent of the guns recovered in Mexico comes from the United States...Well in reality only 17.6% of the guns recovered from Mexican crime scenes in 2007-2008 were traceable to US sources. If you get outdoor life read "Halfs Truths" real good article. Obama claims that the United States would be safer without all the citizens not having weapons well when Australia tried this the crime rate sky rocketed 500% I own a gun to keep bad guys out of my house, without a gun whats going to stop the bad guys? What are your thoughts on President Obama and what he wants to do with weapons?


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

The second amendment is in place to protect us from our government. Being able to own a gun also gives us the ability to protect ourselves from home invasion.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are a patriotic American, It is your responsability to own a firearm. Especially when the government says you can,t.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

An Armed man is a citizen, an unarmed man is a subject, the difference between subject and slave is...time. Soon or late, subjects become slaves.
Fear the government that fears YOUR guns. They cannot be trusted.
Keep you guns, vote your conscience, and never let anyone tell you that unarmed is "safe"
The violent crime rate has gone up by hundreds of percentage points in EVERY country where gun control has been passed. And in THIS country in areas where guns became illegal. Chicago, New York, D.C., Los Angeles. All places where gun ownership is highly restricted, all places where violent crime rates continually rise.

OUR violent crime rate has PLUMMETTED in every area where CCW permits became shall issue.
After the shall issue law was passed, one criminal in Florida who had been arrested for violent crime on multiple occasions, was once again arrested after robbing some tourists, when asked why he chose to prey on tourists, he responded that they were the only ones that he could be sure weren't armed any more.

Nuff said.


----------



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

I think the way he will "de-arm" America is he will tax the heck out of ammo and make it so it is ridiculously expensive to buy.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

*He is hitting it from every conceivable angle, directly, taxation, backdoor through HUD, Healthcare, and god knows where else. It is really kind of scary all the ways that the libs in general and obamas cronies in particular are finding to try and slide possible restrictions into law without attracting the attention of Gun Rights groups.
That is why groups like GOA, CCRKBA, SAF, NRA, and other less "gun" dedicated groups are SO FREAKING IMPORTANT!
We pay them so that they can continue to investigate the ramifications of EVERY piece of legslation that approaches the floor.
I would never have thought to look into how a medical database could be used for Gun control, but they found not one, but MANY different ways in which it ALREADY IS being used tht way.
Never mind the more blatant methods.
If you are not already a member of a gun rights organization, then JOIN ONE!
I would normally say join the NRA, but they are getting a little wishy washy and reacting officially to situations AFTER they become a problem instead of heading them off WAY in advance like they used to do.
For my money, Gun Owners of America is the best thing going right now. They are so paranoid it is almost scary to think of them representing me, but THEY ARE FINDING THINGS THE NRA IS MISSING! Not to mention, actually FIGHTING those things, while the NRA is sitting back saying, "Let's wait and see where this is going." The Sotomayor nomination is a prime example. GOA sent out a call to arms to do everything possible to block her and prevent her from being confirmed to the SCOTUS. NRA says, "Wait and see." 
Yeah, by then we will have one of the most liberal judges in existence as a lifetime member of the Supreme Court. WAITING WILL BE BAD!
(I have received warnings from GOA and several other freedom oriented groups about Sotomayor and her legislating from the bench mentality. I have NOT received anything similar from the NRA.)
I am beginning to wonder if the NRA has not received some rather liberal donations of late, and lost their nerve. Or at least changed their purpose for existence. Handgun Control Inc. NORTH anyone?*


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

tards!!!!!!!!!!!! why dont you post this stuf under politics!! the sky is not falling henny penny


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Being free is more important to us than just politics. This is a serious problem for America.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

People fear what they dont understand.
This reminds me of Galileo. He was trying to prove that the solar system was centered around the sun, but people thought he was a nut and the Pope locked him up.

So, if people fear guns.... educate them before they lock them up for good

Share the sport!


----------

